# 2011 Corrado's Competition



## JohnT

Ok folks, It is getting to be that time of year again. For all of _*youse*_ in the tri-state metropolitan area, the Corrado's Amateur Winemaking competition is set for Friday January 28th, 2011 at 6pm. 

You can download an entry form on the following site..

http://www.corradosmarket.com/home/winecontest.html

We went last year.... 

1) Entries (this year) are $12.00. Pretty reasonable by competition standards. 

2) If you want to attend the event itself, it is $95 per seat (or $85 if you purchase ten or more). Although the price is up there, you will definately feel you have gotten your money's worth 

2) A total of 1500 people attended last year. It was a real gas to get together with so many winemakers!

3) The food was incredable! Huge buffets cramed with all of the old Italian favorites!

4) They had wineries and vendors giving out free samples of wine, vodka, cheeses and meats. They even had a guy making hand rolled cigars on site!

I plan on going again this year, and I am bringing 20 others with me.


----------



## Wine-O

Hello John,
I am bringing my entries down to them tomorrow. I started doing some distilling this year so I finally get to enter in that category! I have my entries and my wife has hers, and this year my wife and daughter made some together also. 
I will be there also with about 30 or so other people. Every year there are more and more people that want to go. I have my table and 2 others that sat with us now have their own tables. I agree that it is well worth the money, I look forward to this night all year.
Good luck with your entries John this year. It would be cool to win Winemaker of the Year twice in a row!! My daughter wants to wine the Best White of the Show that my wife won last year! I'll just be happy to get a medal!!
Dave


----------



## JohnT

Wine-O said:


> Hello John,
> I am bringing my entries down to them tomorrow. I started doing some distilling this year so I finally get to enter in that category! I have my entries and my wife has hers, and this year my wife and daughter made some together also.
> I will be there also with about 30 or so other people. Every year there are more and more people that want to go. I have my table and 2 others that sat with us now have their own tables. I agree that it is well worth the money, I look forward to this night all year.
> Good luck with your entries John this year. It would be cool to win Winemaker of the Year twice in a row!! My daughter wants to wine the Best White of the Show that my wife won last year! I'll just be happy to get a medal!!
> Dave



Seems that you won a whole bunch last year. I remember that your last name took up a good portion of the results sheet. Good luck to ya this year. 

I believe that once you have made "winemaker of the year" you are considered out of the running. I believe that they do not give the award twice to the same person.


----------



## Tom

Am I missreading the 2010 results? Looks like it wines from grapes only?
No fruit / kits / ?


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Am I missreading the 2010 results? Looks like it wines from grapes only?
> No fruit / kits / ?



Looking at the entry form that was on their site, seems there is a category for Fruit wines. Under category 5



> CATEGORY 5 - FRUIT
> 
> 
> Gold
> Satch
> Steven
> 2009
> RASPBERRY/APPLE
> 50/50
> 
> 
> Silver
> Satch
> Steven
> 2009
> APPLE/BLUEBERRY
> 50/50
> 
> Silver
> Main
> Alan
> 2009
> APPLE
> 100
> 
> 
> Bronze
> Becker
> David
> 2009
> BANANA/PINEAPPLE (VIOGNIER)
> 
> Bronze
> Becker
> David
> 2008
> SEVILLE ORANGE (SANGRIA)
> 
> Bronze
> Bulger
> Michael
> 2009
> BLUEBERRY/APPLE
> 50/50


----------



## Tom

Did not ck that. I was just looking on far right where it said grape. What I question is some look like kits (blended) How do they know the % of ea grape?


----------



## JohnT

I believe that kits and wine from grapes compete together. 

Says a lot about kits these days!


----------



## Wine-O

Most of my wines are made from kits and yes they compete alongside fresh grapes. When I enter a blended wine I just ask the kit company about the percentages and they are pretty helpful. Once they told me if they told me the percentages of grapes for a certain kit they would have to kill me, it was a company secret!!

John, it wouldn't seem fair to exclude you, the judges aren't supposed to know who makes any of the wines. I saw earlier that you said you only enter wines every three years, why is that?

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf

I noticed in the pictures from last year a lot of the bottles had labels but rules say no labels or capsules. Also do you just tape the small coupon size info sheet to each of your bottles or the entire entry form?


----------



## Wade E

They do have a label contest also so maybe thats what you are seeing.


----------



## JohnT

Wade E said:


> They do have a label contest also so maybe thats what you are seeing.



exactly. the labels you see are from the label competition. For wine, a simply coupon is taped to the bottle. Bottles are not accepted with any other markings.


----------



## JohnT

Wine-O said:


> John, it wouldn't seem fair to exclude you, the judges aren't supposed to know who makes any of the wines. I saw earlier that you said you only enter wines every three years, why is that?
> Dave



I have not problem with it. It would really suck if one person kept winning year after year. 

I make a large amount of wine each year, but only a handful of different varieties. Each year, I rotate the variety I make. I need to wait 3 years to collect enough entries to make the competition worth while. This year, I will only be entering a handful (say 5 of 6).


----------



## Runningwolf

John being the wine maker of the year did you win the trip to Napa last year?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey John I am looking for the catagory for Welches. Any idea?


----------



## JohnT

Wolf, 

I did win the trip. 

I think that they have an "Other" catagory. If you do welches, I think that this is your catagory (I do not see any category for "undrinkable") 

--- Just a joke. Please do not get upset -----


----------



## JohnT

*Deadline is tomorrow*

OK folks, 

The deadline for entry to the Corrado's 2011 competition is tomorrow (1/15). Hope you all got your entries in and also hope to see you on 1/28.

Also, as I am doing for Runningwolfe, If anybody has sent in entries, and are NOT going to attend, I would be willing to report the results as they happen. Just PM me your phone number and name. 


johnT.


----------



## carmine

JohnT said:


> OK folks,
> 
> The deadline for entry to the Corrado's 2011 competition is tomorrow (1/15). Hope you all got your entries in and also hope to see you on 1/28.
> 
> Also, as I am doing for Runningwolfe, If anybody has sent in entries, and are NOT going to attend, I would be willing to report the results as they happen. Just PM me your phone number and name.
> 
> 
> johnT.



My entries are in anybody going to the awards Dinner I will be there for the first time. Maybe we can hook up at the event and have a glass of wine together good luck everybody.
Carmine


----------



## JohnT

carmine said:


> My entries are in anybody going to the awards Dinner I will be there for the first time. Maybe we can hook up at the event and have a glass of wine together good luck everybody.
> Carmine



See you there.


----------



## Wine-O

I'll be there also, I can't wait. It is such a fun evening. Make sure you come hungry and thirsty!!

Best of luck to all that have entered.

Dave


----------



## carmine

Wine-O said:


> I'll be there also, I can't wait. It is such a fun evening. Make sure you come hungry and thirsty!!
> 
> Best of luck to all that have entered.
> 
> Dave



I have never been to Corrados can I bring my own wine that I entered into competition to drink is that aloud at the venetion???????????
Carmine


----------



## JohnT

carmine said:


> I have never been to Corrados can I bring my own wine that I entered into competition to drink is that aloud at the venetion???????????
> Carmine



I do not think that anybody does this. At the bar, though, they do have the portions of the entires not consumed by the judges. That, in itself is fun. You can try most varieties, and the finalists are marked.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with you John. Take advantage of the fact that there will be more wines then that could possibly consumed. So many more varieties then you have tried. Take notes on what you like so you can experiment next fall yourself. Wish I could be there. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Wine-O

It's also fun to see if you can find your own wine among the hundreds of bottles there!! If you did bring your own I don't think anyone would notice, I do see alot of tables with bottles on them so how would they know where it came from! 
Have a great time and best of luck.
Dave


----------



## carmine

JohnT said:


> I do not think that anybody does this. At the bar, though, they do have the portions of the entires not consumed by the judges. That, in itself is fun. You can try most varieties, and the finalists are marked.



I called corados they told me you can bring your own wine . But its like bringing sand to the beach.
Carmine


----------



## Tom

Ya know it's like saying you won't like any of the wine entries. I'm sure you will find GREAT wines there. Like above kinda silly to bring your own.


----------



## JohnT

Ok Folks, 

Tomorrow night is the big event. 

Good luck to everyone. I hope to have a chance to meet some of you. 

johnT.


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT said:


> Ok Folks,
> 
> Tomorrow night is the big event.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. I hope to have a chance to meet some of you.
> 
> johnT.



Good luck to all that entered. 

If you're looking for John, he'll be the one wearing the Official Welch's Wine shirt.


----------



## JohnT

That's the one with a circle and a line through it.


----------



## Runningwolf

John, Good luck to you and everyone else that entered. I did get a sneak preview of your medal. Wear it with pride!


----------



## Wine-O

Dan, that was a good one. Enjoy your new medals John, they do look better than the Indy medals....Ha Ha Ha.

See you tomorrow night.

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf

I understand congratulation's are in order for JohnT and Wine-o in the competition tonight! Way to go guys!


----------



## Rock

Congrates to JohnT and Wine-o also to my brother Carmine who also won a medal.Way to go bro.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes congratulations to everyone. I'd like to hear which wines got which medals.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats you guys!!!!! Carmine, what wine did you wine with?


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> Congrats you guys!!!!! Carmine, what wine did you wine with?



I had 3 wines that made it into the competition 1 won a bronz medal it was my 2008 cab, merlot and syrha blend it was nice to meet john he won a few medals. Great night at the event corrados sure knows how to throw an awards dinner great night
Carmine


----------



## Redtrk

Congrats to all!


----------



## JohnT

Well folks, The competition was last Friday and boy did we have a great time. As is typical at this event, the food was great and everyone had a fantastic time. Jimmy Corrado sure knows how to throw a party!. 

I found that the judging this year was rather tight. I believe that less than 100 medals were awarded out of some 800 - 1000 entries. 

It was great to finally meet both carmine and wine-o (both were medal winners). Guys, what did you end up winning for?

I had entered only 8 wines. 4 wines made the finals and I ended up winning 2 silver (2010 chillean and 2009 brunello).


----------



## carmine

JohnT said:


> Well folks, The competition was last Friday and boy did we have a great time. As is typical at this event, the food was great and everyone had a fantastic time. Jimmy Corrado sure knows how to throw a party!.
> 
> I found that the judging this year was rather tight. I believe that less than 100 medals were awarded out of some 800 - 1000 entries.
> 
> It was great to finally meet both carmine and wine-o (both were medal winners). Guys, what did you end up winning for?
> 
> I had entered only 8 wines. 4 wines made the finals and I ended up winning 2 silver (2010 chillean and 2009 brunello).



I entered 3 wines that made it thru the competition my 2008 cab , merlot and shyra blend won a bronz i was happy to make it thru the competition


----------



## Rock

Hey JohnT,very impressive with the chilean wine being only 6 months old,what kind of wine was it?


----------



## JohnT

carmengnre


----------

